# Medical of pregnant wife



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi 
One of my friends got e-mail from CO requesting Medical & PCC for him and his wife. During Medical his wife came to know that she is one month pregnant, and doctor refused to do X-ray for her (doctor said pregnant women can not be X-rayed at least for 3 months). He is confused and wants to clarify following points-

1) X-rays were to check TB. Is there any other option if one can’t be X-rayed (due to pregnancy) to check TB for immigration Medical purpose.

2) Can husband alone proceed with his medicals and visa without his wife and will add wife later on, if yes then what are the documents required from wife or husband to tell diac she cant carry on with the process due to pregnacy.

Please provide any suggestion on this.

Thanks 
Ram


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ram said:


> Hi
> One of my friends got e-mail from CO requesting Medical & PCC for him and his wife. During Medical his wife came to know that she is one month pregnant, and doctor refused to do X-ray for her (doctor said pregnant women can not be X-rayed at least for 3 months). He is confused and wants to clarify following points-
> 
> 1) X-rays were to check TB. Is there any other option if one can’t be X-rayed (due to pregnancy) to check TB for immigration Medical purpose.
> ...


Hey tell your friend to relax and dont do the medicals alone as it might affect the visa initial entry date. 

Just send a letter to DIAC along with change in circumstances form with proofs like doctor's medical report of initial diagnosis of pregnancy and they would gladly accept it.

All the visas(including dependents) are issued all at one go and not separately. I would suggest send the notification to DIAC and let them know about it. Once the baby is born send in a new change in circumstances and add the baby's name to it along with the baby's birth certificate. That was what I had been advised by DIAC.
Once baby's passport is ready, he can send the baby's passport, PCC and medicals of yours as well as dependents together.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

If the pregnancy is in last trimister - more than 6 months, the mother can go for medicals or one can also request for wiever to CO on Medicals of the pregnant lady. 

The couple should take doctor's advise and certificate that the pregnant lady can go for X-ray.

Once the visa is given to couple, baby can be added to PR dependent later after birth.......please correct me if wrong and please provide the timeline for PR dependent visa for baby once born.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Ram

If at all the wife is taken off the application, you will have to apply for a fresh visa at later stage, its just a question of few months, i suggest waiting.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Anj, 

Assuming it wont be a fresh visa application but only PR dependent visa, How much time does PR dependent visa take for baby? 

Mother is already added and she will get PR along with husband..


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Do not stop the medicals and do include her in the application (much cheaper and easier that way).

Tell him to do everything himself and she'll do all those she can do.

All she needs to do is explain she can't be x-rayed because she is on the 1st trimestre of a pregnancy. 
She'll need a letter from the doctor saying she is in fact pregnant.

It shouldn't be a problem. Pregnant women should not be x-ray and no way on the 1st trimestre as it is when the baby's body is forming the most.

I remember reading something regarding Visa and pregnancy and she will not definitely be the first time this happens. They'll be fine, ask them to contact immigration and confirm this.

Good luck.

cheers,
Busyte

Goo


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks Roy, Amit, Anj & Busyte for ur valuable suggestions. I will ask him to contact the DIAC and inform about the situation . Lets see wht dic responds.

Thanks 
Ram


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

ram said:


> Hi
> Thanks Roy, Amit, Anj & Busyte for ur valuable suggestions. I will ask him to contact the DIAC and inform about the situation . Lets see wht dic responds.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


Hi
What did DIAC suggest your friend to do? It would be great if you could share that information.
thanks
iwh_aus


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Ram,

I've read somewhere that your x-rays are waived during pregnancy, so don't worry. Also, if you are applying for migration and not a temp long term 457 visa, then you will likely wait well past when buba arrives.... Then you can add the baby to the application without slowing the process down. 

Keep DIAC informed and you'll do just fine.

AA


----------



## ramanaredy (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I will need some help to understand this too.

I am from India, and presently in USA. My Wife is 9 weeks pregnant, and I am the primary applicant for 457.

Now since mine and My Wife’s Passport is issued from India, which according to Aus Immigration Team falls under High Risk Cat Country, a Chest X-ray is a must. They referred me to 1163i which states X-ray as mandate, and in our case we choose to delivery in Aus, special significance apply i.e. Hepitis B test.

I am in a twist, as the doctors here do not recommend X-ray on pregnant Lady. Please suggest if anyone has encountered such a situation and found an alternate solution. I talked to the case officer, who was not very clear on any alternate approach.

I was thinking, on a Visitor VISA for my Wife, but then even a Visitor VISA for a stay more than 3 months need X-ray for High Risk Countries (India Included).

Thanks in advance to put forward your comments.

Ramana


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Ramana,

I would recommend you speak to an agent for this or call DIAC again and ask them. The doctors suggest x ray only during the last two months if it is very urgent or after 4th month. I heard there are shields that they use these days while getting the x ray done that do not affect the baby. Speak to your gynaec as well, she/he might be able to help


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

ram said:


> Hi
> One of my friends got e-mail from CO requesting Medical & PCC for him and his wife. During Medical his wife came to know that she is one month pregnant, and doctor refused to do X-ray for her (doctor said pregnant women can not be X-rayed at least for 3 months). He is confused and wants to clarify following points-
> 
> 1) X-rays were to check TB. Is there any other option if one can’t be X-rayed (due to pregnancy) to check TB for immigration Medical purpose.
> ...


Dear Ram,

I'm relating my personal experience here. Same situation as your friend. My wife got pregnant with our 2nd child last November and in early December, we received notification from our CO to do the medical and police check.

After speaking to many doctors and also my aunt who is also a PR for 30 yrs working as a registered nurse in Melbourne. The advice is not to do the X-ray if can be avoided until after birth. Some said after the 2nd trimester is ok but there is still minute risk. We decided not to take any risk. We wrote to DIAC to inform them of situation with proof from doctor confirming the pregnancy.

Meanwhile we did our police check in June this year and submitted first. My son was born in August and we added him in the application subsequently and we only did the medical 2 weeks ago as my wife is still recovering. During the medical, my wife was found to be still spotting as there is blood in her urine. Further tests were ordered by the doctor which include ultrasound and others. The medical were only completed last week and reports couriered to Sydney arriving on Monday, 10/10. Yesterday, I received a call from my agent giving me the good news and our visa is granted. They only took 1 day from receiving medical report to approving the visa.

So what I'm saying is the medical and police check will be the last hurdle and basically DIAC is preparing to grant the visa pending the 2 checks. Your friend may sent in police check first which I did but bear in mind that the first entry date is based on the validity of medical and police which is for 1 year only. In my case, we submitted the police check first which is dated June, thus our first entry date is by June not as per my medical which is in early October.

Thus, do wait till the child is born or otherwise advised by their doctor. Best is to keep the whole family together and do the medical at the same time to avoid complication as mentioned by other posters.

Good luck.

Eric


----------

